# New Fear Issue for Reese...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

For some reason Reese has fear issues of people other than me or her breeder and the breeder's husband. We have been working with her to make her more comfortable around people and it's not really been helping, but now she has a new fear issue. When i was picking up the bowls from the kids dinner i flipped one of the bowls over accidentally and i think the sound has scared Reese. Whenever i try to feed her in her bowl it's like she's afraid to go near it and won't eat, i have tried putting her food on a small plate and she is scared of the plate, so i have to put her food on a paper towel and she'll go and eat her meal. I don't know what to do with this new issue. I just feel so bad for her. Unfortunately we don't have a pet behaviorist in our area nor a really great training facility.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sigh, I'm sorry I can't help. It seems that the noises scare her. I wish I had more experience, but I don't. I do know that when there are fear issues, you can't just eliminate the issue, you need to condition the dog gradually to more of the same. I hope someone else can offer better advice, if not search for a book that addresses how to condition a dog to uncomfortable sounds. I guess. For now, could you please just give little baby Reese a kiss from her Sylie Auntie?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Sylie and i gave Reese Piece's kisses from her Sylie Aunt. I do have the book "A Guide to Living With & Training a Fearful Dog" that i have been using to work with her. I'm hoping maybe i can work through her fear of her food bowl now. She's not usually afraid of noises except the clicker and i muffle the sound of it for her.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Poor baby Reese. Dusty is afraid of the water bowl, and I am scared to death he is going to get dehydrated because of it, so I know your worry. I wish I had some advise to offer you, but I am afraid that I indulge the fear by coming up with alternatives (he will drink out of a Dixie cup, so we have Dixie cups all over!). 

Neither one of the pups would eat their food out of a dog bowl - plastic or metal. We tried people bowls and also a no go. Finally tried a saucer from our every day china, and that worked. So, the boys are fed on the every day china. Our friends get a kick out of it. One told us we weren't doing them any favors, and we should just put it down in the dog bowls and they'd eat when they got hungry (same with Dusty and the water). I don't know about that though.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww Debbie, I'm sorry poor Reese has had some fear issues. I'm afraid I don't have any good advice since I haven't dealt with this myself but I would try slowly conditioning her to the dog bowl again. As in, bring the dog bowl out at a non-meal time, give her lots of treats for just being near it...gradually (over several days) bring the bowl closer and closer to her and if she is tolerating it, give her lots of treats. Eventually start putting treats IN the bowl if she has shown that she is comfortable being around it and not scared of it anymore. That's what I would try but I hope others more experienced than me will give some advice as well. 

Lots of hugs and kisses to your entire crew (including your cocker spaniel, who I still need to see pics of by the way!) from Bailey and I :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So sorry Reese is fearful right now 

What kind of bowls do you use?

I really like Bailey's idea - it would help rebuild her confidence, which right now sounds like she needs some. You could even keep it down and put some toys in it.

I would keep it on something soft. Gus will not eat out of his bowl if it is placed right on the floor. The noise spooks him. So I have to put it on a kitchen towel (hand towel size) and he will eat it that way. He knows it won't make noise if it is on top of a towel or rug.

But for Gus I had to switch bowls. This took a bit to figure out what would work.

We started with a plate and worked up to a bowl. I learned he does better with a bowl that is solid (not see through) and that is one like people use. Most dog food bowls are either straight down on the sides or have a narrow top and wide bottom. Gus does not like these.

He also does not like stainless steel because of the way it reflects light, nor glass. He likes dish that has a little border on it and a design on the bottom so he can see the bottom.

But we did have to go slowly. The towel really helped.

For my Gus, trying to desensitize him to the noise didn't work. So I gave up on that and just worked on adapting it to him so he'd be comfortable and happy to eat.

Try doing the treats and toys in her dish. If she only eats on a paper towel... well - easy clean up  But I hope she gains her confidence with the bowl back


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh - and the people fear....

What has helped Gus the MOST is asking people to ignore him. This upsets some people who "really love dogs" and want to pet him. But for awhile I didn't let very many people pet him. I'd ask them to ignore him completely. I'd explain he is nervous around strangers and just likes to smell them.

True dog people understood this and happily stood there for him to smell (sometimes he didn't want to). In the beginning he would keep his feet right by me and stretch himself out to sniff them and quickly pull himself back.

But there were times he would get closer to the person and seem interested. So if the person was patient enough I'd ask them to get down lower (and true dog people were usually the only ones he did this for - and they knew to go down slowly with their side facing him). He'd sniff again. They would pet him on his side (not his head, face, or chin). It was kept short and I always thanked the people for being so patient for him 

As a puppy he was just so gosh darn cute and everyone invaded his boundaries. Total strangers would scoop him up and hold him while we'd be walking in the outdoor mall - wouldn't even ask me. People were always picking him up or ruffling his top hair.

To a small dog being pet on their head is a dominance gesture. So he was being dominated by all these strangers. He also did not like being held by them.

I had to really keep an eye and set clear boundaries for strangers. I had to help Gus see that he could trust me to keep him safe with those strangers. Now he does feel safe and he gets closer and is more willing to accept pets from strangers. Btu there are still some (usually the ones who "really LOVE dogs") that he doesn't want anything to do with. And sometimes I have to say, "Time to go Gus" And just walk away even if they were still talking.

It sounds like Reese has lost confidence. And since she is a little dog who is often handled - you need to help ensure her boundaries are respected.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My Frankie is also very sound sensitive. He really doesn't like any high pitched noises. It's tough because I have been trying to curb Truffles barking, but the can of air that I have been using on her seems to really bother him. He will cringe and shake of I try to use it on her. (and of course Truffs could care less!) But what if you tried the thunder shirt during feeding time, or when you think sounds might be a triggering issue. Also, highly recommend a book called "Scardy Dog" by Allie Brown. It really sounds alot like what I have dealt with my Frank, and it's all really reactivity. The book is dealing with reactive dogs, and it's very helpful!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Aww Debbie, I'm sorry poor Reese has had some fear issues. I'm afraid I don't have any good advice since I haven't dealt with this myself but I would try slowly conditioning her to the dog bowl again. As in, bring the dog bowl out at a non-meal time, give her lots of treats for just being near it...gradually (over several days) bring the bowl closer and closer to her and if she is tolerating it, give her lots of treats. Eventually start putting treats IN the bowl if she has shown that she is comfortable being around it and not scared of it anymore. That's what I would try but I hope others more experienced than me will give some advice as well.
> 
> Lots of hugs and kisses to your entire crew (including your cocker spaniel, who I still need to see pics of by the way!) from Bailey and I :wub:


 That is a great idea


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful ideas, Pam i'm going to order the book you suggested. Reese is the same way as Frank with the canned air, it scares her to death, but doesn't faze Chloe (the main barker at all). I have no idea where this girl has lost her confidence along the way. She was perfectly fine and had no problem adjusting to me when i got her and was fine with my husband and son for about a day and a half and then all of the sudden she was afraid of everyone and she sticks to me like glue.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- don't have any good suggestions, just wanted to say that I know that you're a great Mom and are doing your vest to help little Reese. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Thank you everyone for the wonderful ideas, Pam i'm going to order the book you suggested. Reese is the same way as Frank with the canned air, it scares her to death, but doesn't faze Chloe (the main barker at all). I have no idea where this girl has lost her confidence along the way. She was perfectly fine and had no problem adjusting to me when i got her and was fine with my husband and son for about a day and a half and then all of the sudden she was afraid of everyone and she sticks to me like glue.


 It just develops over time. Not anything you did. It's just different personalities, like some kids are shy and some are outgoing. You just have to deal with it. Frank has made remarkable progress. But he will always just be Frank. Love him to death~!!


----------

